# first attempt at foil



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Here are the first baits that I have tried foiling. Tigger showed me how(Thanks buddy) Now I have to do is get back over to his shop and get them painted up


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Forgot to add the pics


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are just excellent, BD. You've got the touch for foiling. 

Don't forget to put either automotive clear or epoxy on them before you paint them.

Foil can be painted without clearing it first, but the paint has a strong tendency to flake off very easily so its better to paint over a coat of clear on top of the foil. That way the foil still shines and the paint remains bonded well until you actually get to the final coats of clear to finish the bait.

(You were probably aware of the above to you already but I want to remind our fellow members)


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks good BD300. I'll be giving that a try soon. Tigger should charge a fee for his classes.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good rick! I took a pic of the one that you started to paint. We have to figure out a lip for it! Still hanging on the wheel.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Very good. My next one I want to try a perch pattern. 

Tigger, vc, See what you guys started? 

Thanks.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Good looking lure, eyeman. It certainly looks a lot better than the first one I made, which I think may have ended up in the fireplace.  

Dallas


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

lazy said:


> Good looking lure, eyeman. It certainly looks a lot better than the first one I made, which I think may have ended up in the fireplace.
> 
> Dallas


These are brought to you courtesy of BigDaddy300. And yes, they are very good looking lures (coming from an ameteur(sp?)(beginner) also). Mine was on a different thread. The credit for these go to him.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tigger, the bait he painted is a prime candidate for that number 5 lip I've been telling you about. 

It'll make that thing twitch or dive depending on how you hold the rod tip.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I thought they look pretty good BD300.
Then I seen tiggers.
Hey tigger, Would you be interested in making me some bass balsa cranks??
I will pay for materails, and labor.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

eyesman_01 said:


> These are brought to you courtesy of BigDaddy300. And yes, they are very good looking lures (coming from an ameteur(sp?)(beginner) also). Mine was on a different thread. The credit for these go to him.


Oops, sorry BigDaddy, credit shall go where it belongs, very nice job.

Dallas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey liquid, No money stuff on this board!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Its all for fun! I'll try to make some for guys to have or try out. Running out of winter though. Might have to be a while. Spring is close! I rather be out fishing when the weather breaks instead of the basement. Next prime building season will be fun with everyone that is starting to make baits! 
All I want out of it is to see nice pics of Big fish on this sight! Rick has the eye. Wait till he hits stride. They are all good in my book!

Vc, I think we will put a number 5 in that baby.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've finished and tested a few new body styles in the last few weeks and the #5 lip has once again proven its versatility. For some reason, that lip style and shape is very forgiving when it comes to the angle of the lip slot. 

In other words, with a longer lip, it is much more critical that you cut the lip slot at just the right angle, and if you're like me, you don't always get that angle just perfect. The #5 lip works with a variety of lip slot angles and will twitch, or dive at a variety of depths depending on the way you hold the rod, and the angle at which the rod is held. I've always liked reaching for a bait for any species which will give you that confidence, ability, and freedom to work different types of structure within one given patch of shoreline or open water.

For example, when we pull up on a hump with weeds on top and a sharp drop-off, you can twitch the top and the pockets within the weeds, then work the shallow edges, and finally pull the bait a bit deeper for the sharp drop-offs near the outside edges of the hump and the taller weeds...all without changing baits. This allows you to work say, just 2 or 3 different colors on 2 or 3 rods very quickly to test what colors or body patterns produce a response from the targeted species.

Another variable that can be incorporated into the building process is the thickness of the lip itself. Generally a 1/16 inch Lexan lip will vibrate tighter and faster than 1/8 inch lip. However, for trolling the 1/8 lip is much more bullet-proof when you are purposely bouncing the lure off rocks, stumps, and harder bottoms...which can be a monsterously effective tactic for musky on West Branch and to a lesser degree at Leesville.

My partner and I try bottom crashing and structure crashing quite often and it has been all the difference in the world for musky on many occasions. You hang up once in a while, and you have to be careful because with musky you'll swear you just hung the bait on a rock or a log, only to be pleasantly shocked by seeing a hog launch several feet above the surface as you are preparing to back up to unsnag the lure with a lure retriever.

This year will be the first year that I've had a chance to experiment with stainless steel lips. I've slowly purchased the tools needed to cut .22 gauge stainless (with a BIG favor from my buddy Etch-A-Sketch from Canada) and I'm really stoked about how the stainless steel lips might work out for the musky and Northern Pike. The .22 gauge stainless is actually thinner and a heck of a lot tougher than 1/16 inch Lexan so the action is really impressive and the stainless you lend itself well to crashing the bait into different types of structure to trigger strikes. Of course, a stainless steel lip also adds a nice bright flash to the front of the bait.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey vc, I thought at one time you said you had a sheet of different lip patterns. Could you send them? I can resize to suit my needs. Thanks.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here ya go, buddy. The #5 style is the top row, middle.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=64424

Hope you slay the walleyes. 

I'm really looking forward to a bit of sunburn this year. This has been a longer winter for me.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks vc. I hope I slay em too. I'm hungry for fresh walleye and my freezer is bare (plenty of venison though).

Older I get, the faster time flies. But yes, the winters seem longer too (though I know differently).

Looks like this week is gonna be great to get out. Boat is ready, gear is packed. I just need to get it loaded in the boat and I'm ready to go. Ready for a little sunburn myself. 

Good luck, and thanks again.

Brian


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Shoot me an email when you get back and let me know how you did.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Will do.


----------

